

Show HN: GeoStripper for Android - remove GPS EXIF data from your shared photos - codenerdz

GeoStripper is an open-source Android  App that solves a problem I have: when I share photos online, I don't always want to share where a particular photo was taken. If your smartphone camera app records your GPS location when you take a picture and stores it in EXIF metadata, whenever you upload or SMS or otherwise share that photo, this geo-location information can be used without your knowledge.<p>The app is available from Android Market at<p>http://market.android.com/details?id=com.greenantlabs.geostripper<p>I am looking for any and all feedback, no matter how small.<p>More information:<p>When you upload your photos to Facebook we know that they DO strip EXIF GPS data out of photos they place in your albums. What we don't know is whether they actually store that geo-location information elsewhere once its removed from the photos. Other services such as Twitter, etc may not even strip the geo data and thus make your location available to anyone who has access to your posted photos (sometimes the whole world).<p>The idea was that I do not want people to change their use of their favorite message/sharing/social applications, so  GeoStripper is a man-in-the-middle application that will strip Geo tags in real time before sharing your photos (but will leave the original photos untouched). This is only possible on Android where you can substitute default behavior based on 'Intents'. GeoStripper responds to 'Pick a Photo' intent.<p>When you want to share a photo via SMS or some internet application, you need to select the photo first. Since GeoStripper now responds to that 'Intent', an option to choose between "Select a Picture" applications and GeoStripper will be amongst those choices
(At this point you can set it to be a default choice)<p>When you run GeoStripper for the first time, you will be presented with an Introduction screen which briefly explains how it works and then you will proceed to the Configuration screen.<p>Configuration screen currently provides a single option -- to choose a Gallery application that will be used by GeoStripper next time you launch it. It will be populated by system's default app, but you are free to choose other ones if you have them installed.<p>From now on the only way to get into the Configuration screen is to launch GeoStripper as a standalone application (from the App Drawer).<p>If you choose GeoStripper when trying to select a photo from another application, it will take you directly the Gallery application that you selected in the GeoStripper Configuration screen. At this point, when you select a photo, a temporary copy of the photo is created with Geo data removed and is then passed back to the target application for you to share/sms/etc.<p>This rather simple application was written over the course of few weeks whenever time allowed. The source code(with some basic unit tests) is available at<p>https://github.com/GreenAntLabs/GeoStripper
======
codenerdz
Linkifying:

[http://market.android.com/details?id=com.greenantlabs.geostr...](http://market.android.com/details?id=com.greenantlabs.geostripper)

<https://github.com/GreenAntLabs/GeoStripper>

------
Mankhool
Very interesting. Can you build an app (Android or other) that will read RFID
data from a chip in a name tag and dump that data into the an IPTC field?

